# 7 Abandoned Wonders of America [+PICS]



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

*7 Abandoned Wonders of America [+PICS]*

_weburbanist.com -_ Ever see an impressive derelict structure and wonder just what its history is? Many abandonments across America are more historically significant than most people realize, such as the home of the first automobile production line or the largest beer brewery in the US. From Alaska to Virginia, here are seven more amazing abandonments of America


----------



## WaterPistola (Nov 4, 2007)

Met State...that is one scary place, before they painted it and boarded it up a few years back.....not that i trespassed there or anything. Bert and Ernie are especially creepy in that photo


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

You would be surprised at the "replacment" built/subsidized by the state at a private hospital for the Gaebler Children’s Center kids only 12 beds. Its amazing how the treatment has changed. Gaebler Children’s Center should have never been closed, you think its bad trying to find a bed for an adult? It is next to impossible to find a bed for a kid, even harder to find one for an adolescent, in a timely matter. That replacement is now used to treat drug addicts who are crazy.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Good put up NPD, I love that stuff... Haunting pictures.


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2008)

GMACK24 and I will be going on a super-awesome urban exploration/photography mission in the near future, to an abandoned place where NO ONE is allowed without very high-level contacts & written permission. I've been there before, but I can't wait to see him work his talents with the camera.

Stay tuned!


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

WaterPistola said:


> Met State...that is one scary place, before they painted it and boarded it up a few years back.....not that i trespassed there or anything. Bert and Ernie are especially creepy in that photo


I know someone that worked at met state. She has some crazy stories.


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 1, 1970)

What a great post-I love this stuff. Massachusetts is a gold mine for these types of locations, particularly the old State Hospitals.

While I would never advocate trespassing, both for legal and personal safety reasons, don't pass up a chance to visit these buildings if you ever get a (legal) chance. I worked at the old Grafton State Hospital (now Tufts Veterinary School) for a few summers and got a chance to go in the old abandoned buildings--they were really quite something to see.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Damn, I miss drive ins. Good post buddy.


----------



## lpwpd722 (Jun 13, 2006)

I would love to take a walk through some of these buildings. I bet they could make some awsome movies in these buildings. Great site.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Same here LPW. I find fascinating the old, abandoned hospitals and especially the asylums.
The architecture (especially Kirkbride), the soullessness of the patient rooms, the equipment they used, the underground tunnels and morgues.
Such an archaic approach to mental illness and it wasn't all that long ago..


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 1, 1970)

I know Scorsese looked at a number of the old asylum/hospital buildings when deciding where to shoot his newest movie (in which at least one member of MassCops appeared). I had heard he was using one of the old Grafton State buildings for exterior shots.


----------



## Nighttrain (Dec 10, 2004)

Neat stuff...thanks for the post.


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

The old kirkbridge buildings are something to see (Danvers is my favorite, Northampton was cool, Taunton was cool when it was still standing). As far as met state is concerned its a dump. With the exception of the administration building at met state, none of those buildings had any architecture signifigance. All of the met state buildings were built in the 30s. A book worth reading is called the State Boy's Rebellion, its about Fernald State School


----------



## screamineagle (Jul 11, 2005)

some of the buildings on our site look like that, and we STILL have to patrol them, alone, at night. Just ask Mozzy.


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2008)

rg1283 said:


> The old kirkbridge buildings are something to see


Kirkbride;

http://www.kirkbridebuildings.com/



screamineagle said:


> some of the buildings on our site look like that, and we STILL have to patrol them, alone, at night. Just ask Mozzy.


What site is that?


----------



## screamineagle (Jul 11, 2005)

check pm's delta.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Still standing

By Thomas Caywood TELEGRAM & GAZETTE STAFF










The landmark Clock Tower Building at the former Worcester State Hospital, as seen yesterday. (T&G Staff/JIM COLLINS)

*WORCESTER* - A Paramount Pictures crew shooting a $35 million Martin Scorsese film at the former Medfield State Hospital is beginning to fill restaurants, cha-chinging cash registers and lending some Tinseltown glitz to the suburb, Medfield merchants and town officials said.


----------



## lpwpd722 (Jun 13, 2006)

Has anyone heard of Spider Gates in Leicester. It's a cemetary where some pretty eerie things have happened. Anyone have any ghost stories about this place or any other place, it would be cool to hear them.


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

Spider gates is/was in Rutland, MA. It is the former Rutland Heights State Hospital. It NEVER was a mental hospital, it was a state run TB hospital, then a state Long-Term Care (Special Nursing home) until it closed in 1991. Before the state owned it the VA Owned it and ran it as a Veterans Hospital until the mid 50s. The place is now mostly demolished.


----------



## screamineagle (Jul 11, 2005)

spider gates is NOT in rutland, it is a privately owned cemetary plot on rt 56 in leicester. Its also not marked .


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2008)

http://www.boudillion.com/SpiderGates/spider.html


----------



## Hb13 (Aug 2, 2006)

Check this site out if you like those type of photos. Great post NPD.
http://www.opacity.us/


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

I stand corrected then


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Hb13 said:


> Check this site out if you like those type of photos. Great post NPD.
> http://www.opacity.us/


Iv'e seen this site. Good stuff


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 1, 1970)

Delta784 said:


> http://www.boudillion.com/SpiderGates/spider.html


SPIDER GATES...Delta, you're reviving memories of late night trips to the gates during high school. There's not much to them, but the area can be freaky.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Hockomock Swamp Bridgewater is said to be a host of unexplained phenomena. Iv'e been there and saw nothing out of the ordinary.



Delta784 said:


> GMACK24 and I will be going on a super-awesome urban exploration/photography mission in the near future, to an abandoned place where NO ONE is allowed without very high-level contacts & written permission. I've been there before, but I can't wait to see him work his talents with the camera.
> 
> Stay tuned!


Sounds like fun


----------



## Foxracingmtnridr (Feb 23, 2003)

My fathers company was doing all the excavation a few years back at Met State and I went up there with him a few times and I wandered around. Being there in the middle of the day is really errie so i can't imagine what it's like at night inside the buildings. When I was there they were taking down the crematory and morgue. When they were making a new road through the property they found a graveyard that wasn't on the plans for the property. So the whole time they were excavating up there they had Historians and people from the ME's office there.

http://www.metropolitanstatehospital.net/home.html
This guy is supposedly the only Photographer that has been allowed in the hospitals in the state. He has some whacked out shots in Danvers also.

Has anyone been to Nahant? If you've been there you'd know what i'm talking about. Theres 2 of them and Northeaster owns one 

Scott


----------



## DodgeRam (May 3, 2006)

I first went into the Gaebler School about 3 years ago. Since then I have been in many times and the place is completely trashed. Tresspassing up there you will either get caught or die in the rubble, but that place has been completely trashed by punks. Many a summer's night I have been up there going after people with a few other guys in the back woods. Right before Met State construction started I took a bunch of pictures up there. All the pictures had like globes in the pics. People tell me they are spirits or some shit like that, I'm not sure exactly what they are but I can say one thing: It would suck to un-knowingly buy a 250,000 condo to find out it was basically a room in an old mental hospital with new walls....


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

I always wanted to go into the old Worceser State hospital on Belmont hill. I used to work for a soda company and delived to the hospital about once a week used to drive by it never got a chance to go inside though. Either way it is a beautiful building. I am familiar with Spyder gates never been there though.


----------

